# Building a house



## Jakey (4/9/17)

hi all. 

so I'm in the process of building a house. just curious to know if anybody here is in the industry who I can source my finishing from, be it paint, flooring, bathroom fittings, kitchens, landscaping, timber etc......

based in jhb


----------



## Resistance (3/7/18)

Jakey said:


> hi all.
> 
> so I'm in the process of building a house. just curious to know if anybody here is in the industry who I can source my finishing from, be it paint, flooring, bathroom fittings, kitchens, landscaping, timber etc......
> 
> based in jhb


Did you get your house built mate

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------

